# the simplest and probably dumbest question about assisting makeup artists..lol



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 26, 2007)

hi all...i got a call from my new friend that's a pro makeup artist and wants me to come and assist her on friday and monday...i assume it's a photoshoot...she has done makeup for michelle williams of destiny's child and still does on occasions...my question might be corny to others, but what does assisting a makeup artist consist of? i actually don't know...sorry if it's a stupid question

TIA


----------



## lipshock (Sep 26, 2007)

Assisting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, seriously, that's probably what you're going to be doing.  Helping out with makeup application on the models (or whomever--the clients), maybe even some errand running, keeping the workstations neat and stocked with the brushes/items/products that the makeup artist is going to possibly need.  You could call her and ask her specifically, so that you have a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Sep 26, 2007)

Depending on what the pro artist wants, you could be doing anything from just cleaning brushes and touch ups on set to applying foundation and preparing the models for her. I know a lot of pro artist who are  comfortable with you doing makeup, and some who just want to lighten their load and watch and learn from them. And its not a dumb question, its good you asked, be prepared to work and show you really want to be there. Even if its not as glamorous or as fun as you thought.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 26, 2007)

ok cool...would i need to bring anything?


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_ok cool...would i need to bring anything?_

 
Ask your friend.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 27, 2007)

In addition to what everyone else has said, you will be learning. Ask questions, watch closely, take in as much as you can. I will say there is nothing worse than an unattentive or disinterested assistant. Stay with your artist unless you are asked to do something else, even if you aren't actively needed right that moment.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 27, 2007)

great..i am waiting on her to call me back for all the details cause she is a busy woman so i thought i'd ask here for other opinions...thanks all


----------



## amoona (Sep 27, 2007)

Like martygreene said ask questions! You're really lucky to be able to assist someone with tons of experience like that. I know an amazing make-up artist who's been with MAC for 3 years and been a make-up artist for 10 years and he STILL will assist other make-up artists if he gets the chance because you'll always learn something new from someone. Take tons of advantage of it!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 27, 2007)

i am..thank u


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 28, 2007)

i found out that the shoot was for al's formal wear and that their crew needed people on the shoot that they could trust and the makeup artist never seen what i could do as far as makeup and so she decided to go with someone else she knew..bummer!..oh well!..im still ok!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_i found out that the shoot was for al's formal wear and that their crew needed people on the shoot that they could trust and the makeup artist never seen what i could do as far as makeup and so she decided to go with someone else she knew..bummer!..oh well!..im still ok!_

 
It happens to all of us. But at least you know your name is out there for future projects.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 28, 2007)

yep..no more no's!!!! lol


----------



## Wenzdai (Sep 29, 2007)

aww. thank sucks doll. hopefully you'll hear from them sooner then later


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 29, 2007)

!!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_





!!!!_

 
I love how positive you are.  You're gonna be big someday!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 1, 2007)

awwww..thanks so much!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

when i have assisted a makeup artist, all i used to do was clean her brushes. hand her stuff, and basicly was the errand girl for whatever she needed while she was diong makeup. like really menial stuff like holding her soda...ya. totally dull...


----------

